# Laptop Battery



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Got a small red light at bottom of screen. Says battery may need replacing. I took it out and looked at it. Looks expensive. Where is the best/cheapest place to get one? Thanks.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

What I would do is get the name of the battery along with the model number and then Google it. It should return places where you can buy it.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

We have a chain store here called batteries plus. They can often refurbish/save a laptop battery. If they can't save it they will give you cash for it. They also give cash for any other kind of battery. When I was installing commercial fire and security systems we had to change batts bi annually. I'd get atleast an extra $100 a month from batteries plus by taking them the old ones.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Checked, there's a B P 2 mi from me. Thanks. I've got 5 9 v. Smoke detectors were changed this week end.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Checked, there's a B P 2 mi from me. Thanks. I've got 5 9 v. Smoke detectors were changed this week end.


Don't know if they pay cash for that kind of batt... Think it's just the wet cells and larger dry cells, but if they do let us know!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Also try Amazon - most of their replacement batteries sell for under $15. But if you don't mind having to rely on the power cord for a laptop that might only last an hour unplugged, you can get by without replacement - I am yet to buy one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've had my best luck finding affordable laptop batteries at eBay.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

2nd on ebay.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine only works when plugged in now. So, when I use the laptop, it has to be with a plug. I'm too cheap to buy a new battery.....for now.  Good Luck!


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

OutletPC.com has good deals


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Ebay here too and I don't worry too much if it's made in china because a lot of the oem batteries are made there. I DO make sure it's being shipped from this country rather than china in case I need to return it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Be aware that the "if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is" caveat still holds. Be sure to check out the ratings of the dealer and also make sure that the correct battery type is specified. You can get similar voltages out of the proper configurations of rechargeable AA cells as the full-on LIon batteries, but they won't last as long.


----------

